
HireVue’s face-scanning algorithm decides whether you deserve the job - ductionist
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/10/22/ai-hiring-face-scanning-algorithm-increasingly-decides-whether-you-deserve-job/
======
Barrin92
well, it only took us a hundred years or so but looks like we're back to
craniometry, AI edition.

Also, a cursory look at HireVue's website shows an advertisement as follows:
_" Screen the best tech talent, no need to understand the code"_, enough said.

If anyone who works at that company reads this: You are making the world a
worse place, you're selling people snake-oil, and you're building software
that controls people rather than liberates them, spend a few minutes pondering
the ethics of the systems you're building.

~~~
dawg-
“What has been will be again, / what has been done will be done again; / there
is nothing new under the sun.”

Ecclesiastes 1:9

------
alexfromapex
Good luck proving it works in court

------
tlb
> “I feel like that’s maybe one of the reasons I didn’t get it: I spoke a
> little too naturally. Maybe I didn’t use enough big, fancy words. I used
> ‘conglomerate’ one time.”

One of the bad outcomes will be if people imagine ways of gaming the system
(like using big words, or smiling broadly), and then cargo-cult those into
real life.

People are already prone to this, especially when applying for jobs with vague
criteria for success like investment banking.

I think if you told people they're being judged by an AI, and then simply
decided randomly, they would cook up no end of stories about how it works and
what it's looking for.

------
deogeo
I think more scary than any bias the algorithm might have, is giving such
enormous power to a single company - to be able to influence hiring decisions
for all the companies that use it. Even if they're not malicious (yet), what
happens when its use becomes more widespread, and some people are (rightly or
wrongly) classified as unemployable? Right now they can try their luck at a
different company, but it won't make any difference if that company also uses
HireVue.

Putting a black-box AI in charge of everyone's prosperity is crazy.

~~~
ActorNightly
I seriously have doubts about it becoming widespread.

It reminds me of the Meyers Briggs personality test that was also snake oil
that got pushed onto companies. Pretty soon, people figured out how to game
the test to guarantee the best possible outcome. If this thing ever goes
bigger, people will do the same, especially with tech already existing.

And of course, no self respecting company will ever use this.

------
IOT_Apprentice
Voight-Kampff style snake oil, wrapped in AI phrenology. As these guys don't
provide feedback to the test subject and have not had their tech audited, who
knows what this is based on and how mature the technology is. And major firms
are basing hiring decisions around this? Unbelievable.

